# Welcome Back Garden Metal Models



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

I see from Garden Railways Mag. that Garden Metal Models is back producing viaducts again. Its good to see a company come back, Lord knows large scale needs more product, and I heard production will be done here in the USA.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

great and really nice looking


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Now if they would only find a way to produce their wonderful deck girder metal bridges, I love those, the details and workmanship are the best. Good luck, guys!

Jerry


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

If my memory serves me this is one from their past, very nice. LG


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

That is it, Nick, really nice bridge for sure.
Jerry


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I believe it also had a Cat Walk add on kit, which I didn't get. It is a work of art and their creations would really be an asset to the hobby. LG


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nick you are correct it had an optional cat walk kit. I did get that for the one I bought new. I have a second one, weathered by Marty Cozad, from his layout, that I use for a spur on my small loco live steam loop. 

Jerry


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, that's a jewel as I don't know how many of them were sold. LG


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

About 6-7 years ago, Garden Metal was selling the remaining stock of their Catwalk sets on eBay as "Buy It Now". Same price as before as long as stock lasted. Paul Burch and I purchased quite a bit of it then. At that time, it was nearly impossible to find them! I purchased about 60 sets and still have them in storage. "Someday" I actually hope to use them . Great products! I hope they DO start to sell again. Bridges were a real :work of art"....beautiful!


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

First I would like to thank all the kind posters and viewers here and their inspiring comments.

Yes, it’s true, Garden Metal Models is back! As owner of GMM I really took a hit from Kader which forced me out of business back in 2011 due to them stealing all of my tooling. Well, lesson learned. ALL new products will be made right here in the USA!

There remains to this day interest in the announced, but never tooled up for (luckily – I was just days away from sending $18k to have tooling made for this product) Concrete Viaduct. I had made a 9’ long sample to show at the ECLSTS. Response was favorable enough for me to want to add this item to the product line. Well, almost enough water has gone under the bridge (pun intended) by now that I decided to restart GMM with the Viaduct being the first new item.

I am finishing up my first run and ready for orders to start creeping, rolling, or flying in.
Take a look at the gardenmetalmodels.com web site for additional information on the news page. I have not updated the Viaduct page yet – too busy having fun in the lab creating new stuff.

The new method of fabrication – not injection molded leaves open the opportunity to fit in custom options to provide just the Viaduct you need. Options include double, or more tracks wide, taller, or shorter piers, etc. Contact me for your needs.

I have developed a reputation for quality, rugged, detailed G Scale bridges and accessories and will continue to build upon that reputation.

Regards,
Steven Gugel
Garden Metal Models
[email protected]
410-875-7911


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome back and I'm very glad you survived!
As has been mentioned above, we are fond of your products and will want more.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I missed having the product available as I bought two of his bridges along with the added side walk ways. Hope to see more in the future. Later RJD


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello All,

I just made last minute arrangements to exhibit *this weekend* on Saturday,at the BIG Great Scale model train show at the Timonium, Maryland fairgrounds, just north of Baltimore, Maryland. 

Hoping to see at least one of this group of fine people there.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Steve
Great, hope to see you there

Jerry


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

Our first show in years went well. Got to see a few faces I haven't seen for a while and meet new ones too. My own personal highlight was the young man of perhaps 6-7 years old that I got to witness his joy of running a train perhaps for the first time. He was looking at the Timesaver switching layout near my table as I was switching. I noticed his interest and asked him if he would like to run it. He was hesitant at first so I put the throttle in his hand and showed him direction switch and throttle. Then I showed him the Touch Toggle track controls on the edge of the layout and how to know which way the train would go depending on the points on the switch and let him have at it. It was like a child learning to ride a bike moment. Before long he had 3 students his own age and he was sharing what he learned. What a wonderful thing to see kids having fun without their faces in a computer screen 

I would like to take a minute to thank Kevin Hunter for his generous sharing of space in his own Berrett Hill Trains [URL="http://www.berretthill/com/Welcome.html"[/URL] booth. For those unfamiliar with his company he designs and manufactures am amazing array of model railroad controls for accessories in ALL SCALES such as slow motion Tortise style turnouts, snap action style turnouts, servo controls, etc. that work with his line of TOUCH TOGGLES in your control panels. These led control panel lights can be located under your track diagram and will operate even though a glass control panel cover! All of the products in his line feature NO SOLDER CONNECTIONS. Did I 
mention they work in ALL SCALES? 

This was our booth:


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

* *BREAKING NEWS - 2018 ECLSTS* *​
Garden Metal Models will be at the 2018 East Coast Large Scale Train Show in York, PA on March 30th & 31st 2018.
We are looking forward to meeting, greeting, and thanking all attendees.
The new Concrete Viaducts will be there in *both G and O Scales*.
Please stop by our booth and tell us what new products you would like to see developed, or to discuss how your particular needs can be met. Our new manufacturing method allows for customized work without the expensive tooling usually required.


----------

